# VW 2005 2.0L (BBW Engine) Jetta - Timing Belt Replacement - HELP!!!



## manofmoon (Feb 13, 2012)

Replacing timing belt 0n VW 2005 2.0L (BBW Engine) Jetta after old one spun at section with missing teeth. Before reinstalling belt, camshaft is locked with alignment tool, crankshaft also aligned to TDC mark on pulley and cover, I replace the belt. Now when I slowly rotate the crankshaft it stops at 1\2 turn (180 degrees out of TDC), also stops if rotated at same spot in CCW direction. What did I miss? I Have Triple checked that I am on TDC on crankshaft and camshaft, following the Chilton manual for this one. :what:


----------



## manofmoon (Feb 13, 2012)

*Found the problem!*

 Found the problem! 

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=24o38f8&s=5


----------



## Jrob1972 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Bent valves...*

So how many valves did you bend? I just got our 05 jetta BBW back together for the third time about an hour ago , and finally not throwing a P0134 code...


----------



## manofmoon (Feb 13, 2012)

*Bent Valves Alright!*

Bent Valves Alright! Just by spinning the valves in their location I saw 2, but the shop said ALL 
were bent? Replaced them all, cleaned up the cylinder heads with solvent and a soft brush. It purrs
better that the day my daughter first bought it! :laugh:


----------



## Blackbbw_2k4 (May 7, 2013)

Manofmoon, if you're still on here, how long would you say it took you to complete all the work on your BBW? I have one of these oddball engine cars also and am considering changing the timing belt soon. 

Jrob, what was the code your car was showing? What did you do to fix it? 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Replacing the timing belt isn't that big a job. It just involves the extra step of removing the valvecover and locking the cam with the special tool. There are no marks on the camshaft. 

You only have to go through this fiasco if the timing belt breaks. 

P0134 is an O2 sensor fault, not sure of the relevance here...?


----------



## Blackbbw_2k4 (May 7, 2013)

Thanks man, I appreciate the info. Timing belts seem to be one of those things you're very afraid of....til you do it and find out it wasn't that bad after all.


----------

